# Super zebra



## Antsnest (Sep 6, 2017)

Hey just wondering if anyone has any photos of a super zebra from there collection?

Also if you breed 2 zebra together what's the chances of getting a super?

Also how much do they usually sell for? I've never seen any advertised before


----------



## kittycat17 (Sep 7, 2017)

There's quite a few on fb but here's one I grabbed off google






When you breed 2 zebras together the chances are 
25% super zebra
50% zebras 
25% normals 

Not sure on pricing as they arnt that common yet so I would expect quite a few $$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Sep 7, 2017)

Don't really see them for sale I did see one advertised as a patternless carpet python on RDU. Interesting they called it that and not a super zebra

Oh and it was 3k from memory


----------



## saximus (Sep 8, 2017)

I heard speculation a while ago that they tend to have kinked tails (notice the tail is hidden in kittycat's photo) and/or poor survival rates. I don't know if this was just someone trying to scare monger about the morph but it would explain why they are still relatively scarce.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Sep 8, 2017)

They have "pig tails" not sure about survival rate but I think that's a myth a few years ago there were people that believed normal zebras didnt survive long and had health issues which is incorrect.


----------

